# Benjamin Moore and Certa Pro partners????



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What do all of you Benny Moore lovers think of this? Starting off in Canada first..............

_"We have recently entered a co-branding pilot project with CertaPro Painters as they establish themselves as Costco Canada’s new In-store painting service provider. Costco is excited to be associated with our brand through CertaPro. CertaPro is a well established paint service provider through its independent owners across North America.
It has also been agreed with CertaPro Painters that all of the paint for the Costco Painting Services program is to be purchased through our Benjamin Moore Retailers.
This relationship offers Benjamin Moore a unique opportunity to expose the Benjamin Moore brand to Costco customers. 
It is worth noting that Costco Canada has approximately 40,000 consumers who visit their stores at least once a week and in some cases more often. 
This program will be tested in 13 locations across Canada commencing with the new Costco Dartmouth location. Other locations will include: 

Regina, Vaughn, Etobicoke, Mississauga, Calgary, Montreal locations in (Boucherville, Laval and Brossard, ), Downsview, Richmond Hill, Markham West, and Kelowna.
This is just one of the many new and interesting ways in which Benjamin Moore is able to build brand awareness with consumers across Canada.
......."_


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't like where that could go.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I am worried where BM is going. You can now find them in Ace Hardware stores and a local "big box" Farm and Fleet. I still only buy from my local independent retailer. I used some of that new Ben today and it was alright paint but didn't cover well, had to do two coats with color 821 Starry Skiies, a medium light periwinkle. IT seems like the Gennex colorant paints have great wet coverage but not so good by the time they dry. Using the Natura next week.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Most likely they need the money, like a lot of business now day's. They will not tell you untill then end. They are trying to stay afloat.They have charged so much for their products for so long,that it is catching up them.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

BM's sales are not good, at least in my area. So bad that they are coming down to their cost prices to try and win projects. Too bad their cost is higher than what I pay from PPG for industrial coatings with the store actually making money on what they sell me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You guys are only worried NOW ?

I haven't like where BM (short for Bowel Movement) was going since the 70's.

They were about the last national to embrace 100% acrylics, their sani-flat was the worst flat oil, the satin impervo dried too quickly and dragged, colors from one lot to another were WAY off, and the exterior latexes were CRAP. The exterior oil House Paint was acceptable. The only thing they had down was MARKETING, and it appears that has not changed. SELL SELL SELL. Don't worry about quality, just put out a product that is good enough, the HO won't notice the difference. This is another genius marketing maneuver of theirs. Screw quality, embrace the sale. 

Sorry, if I am tipping a sacred cow of some of you, but BM was never been my favorite. I only used it when the HO insisted.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I really like Aura. So far not impressed with anything else they offer . . . except their service. They act like they want my business where as SW which is not independent does not seem this way. They also need my business (and all they can get right now) more so that probably helps.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

And now they are pumping their water based colorants which dry way too fast.You guy's wonder why you are having trouble with flashing, that's why.As far I know non water based colorants haven't been a problem until they told us it was.It's funny how we don't know there is a problem until someone tells us.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> You guys are only worried NOW ?
> 
> I haven't like where BM (short for Bowel Movement) was going since the 70's.
> 
> ...


bill I'm not worried: The only thing I have used them for is their oil base, other than that I can get other for way less and just as good.


----------



## zico (Apr 13, 2008)

I not only live in one of the test areas I know the Certa-Pro franchise owner very well, infact I offered him a lead this week I could not pursue. I can tell you that BM has an extremely strong reputation in Southern Ontario. There are 2 reasons for this the family established a plant here in 1903 and CITY-TV's City-Line show which has always kept BM's name in front of the right eyes.

That said BM's own PDS programme has not fared well, primarily because BM has not had the commitment to promote it. So now with Costco, BM and Franchise Company involved in theory there should be enough horse-power to creat a new revenue channel for BM. The only thing is that sometimes too many chefs will spoil the broth. There are an awful lot of fingers in the same pie and a lot of pressure to see a profit in this partnership Still, each party will bring their specialized talent to the table.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

There is a big B/M chain around Wash D.C owned by a huge commercial painting business. I don't like to support the competition buy purchasing paint from them. Since Certa Pro is around here, if they make the move to the U.S. with this program, I'd probably be done with B/M.


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

Heard from my BM dealer that CertaPro here in the Midwest was chosen to do all the Steak & Shake Restaurants on some interior work and BM was spec for the job. Their going to use Aura Matte for the project. I guess they worked them hard to bring the price down, with no success. Was really surprised the Matte was chosen do to the high traffic they get in there. I do believe wallpaper is being removed for the repaint and that's the reason I guess.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

So Ben Moore is choosing to back 1 contractor out of all of us....I am now boycotting Ben!!!


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

I think if they tried that around here it would cheapen the BM image.....but who knows, its all about making money....they did just launch that diy line....maybe it's bigbox store time for BM...
I miss my old Hancock Paint Stores...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> You guys are only worried NOW ?
> 
> I haven't like where BM (short for Bowel Movement) was going since the 70's.
> 
> ...


Dont mince words Bill....tell us how you really feel. Gotta agree with you though.


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> So Ben Moore is choosing to back 1 contractor out of all of us....I am now boycotting Ben!!!


Corporate headquarters are in Indy and possibly a local decorator spec BM for the project as it seems a lot of them do. They have a little over 100 restaurants in the Midwest and he said it would only be about 2 gallons per store for this project.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> What do all of you Benny Moore lovers think of this? Starting off in Canada first..............
> 
> _"We have recently entered a co-branding pilot project with CertaPro Painters as they establish themselves as Costco Canada’s new In-store painting service provider. Costco is excited to be associated with our brand through CertaPro. CertaPro is a well established paint service provider through its independent owners across North America._
> _It has also been agreed with CertaPro Painters that all of the paint for the Costco Painting Services program is to be purchased through our Benjamin Moore Retailers._
> ...


I was refering to the original post not the 2 gallon per store deal....


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> I am worried where BM is going. You can now find them in Ace Hardware stores and a local "big box" Farm and Fleet. I still only buy from my local independent retailer. I used some of that new Ben today and it was alright paint but didn't cover well, had to do two coats with color 821 Starry Skiies, a medium light periwinkle. IT seems like the Gennex colorant paints have great wet coverage but not so good by the time they dry. Using the Natura next week.


They have been in Ace for over 10 years now... My local paint dealer in my small town is essentially an ace retailer as well but they carry everything BM makes. As for Ace they get it dropped shipped from the BM warehouse just like BM stores.

The other store I use is a true BM retailer independent of everything and is the one I use most as it is closer to the towns I work in.

As for Certa Pro can't be good... I saw a foreign CP crew working in one the areas I work and they were using SW so maybe its up to the individual running the franchise... but I would assume BM will be giving CP hefty discounts to push there products.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> You guys are only worried NOW ?
> 
> I haven't like where BM (short for Bowel Movement) was going since the 70's.
> 
> ...


Your saying Moorgard and Moorglo were crap they were one of the first true oil/water modified and were the staple for most exterior paints for decades..


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> And now they are pumping their water based colorants which dry way too fast.You guy's wonder why you are having trouble with flashing, that's why.As far I know non water based colorants haven't been a problem until they told us it was.It's funny how we don't know there is a problem until someone tells us.


Flashing is an issue for the application not the product.. Aura doesn't flash if you now how to paint... And Aura doesn't dry any faster than 100% acrylic I have worked with.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

In my little glass bubble it is never fashionable to poop on BM. I have made a good living for alot of years relying on their entire interior and exterior lines, which only continue to improve. 

Lets face it guys, I mean idealists, if every painter you know is trying to conjure a scheme to keep moving, just how in holy heck to do you expect the manufacturers to keep moving? Wait on your silly butts to come up with a new $200 scheme to move a gallon of paint? All I care about is that they survive. They are no more immune than you or I, just larger scale. Thank you.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Down here we may use them 2 or 3 times a year. Most "of our customers" do not want to pay twice the price for a gallon of paint. They want a clean look and a new color. I really don't see the dollar for dollar value. I would think if you compare ingredients, and I haven't, you would be paying more for their name then anything. Just my $0.02


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Of course we all know that every manufacturer has multiple lines in different price ranges. BM has beat the crap out of the others in the ultrapremium lines (yes, Duration leaves alot to be desired). Line for line, I'll take BM's bang for my customers buck every day of the week.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It doesn't fit the market that my company is in at the present time. We hardly ever use the top of the line of anything. 90% Sherwin Williams usually Super Paint exterior, ProMar 200 interior walls, Pro Classic Trim. Most homes are in the $250,000 to $500,000 range. Most exteriors are between $2,500 - $7,000. Interiors are a couple of rooms, or a common area. Allot of young couples buying short sell houses and only have a couple of grand for interior painting.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I like BM interior lines of paint. Exterior ...not so much. I am not sure how any independent painting company could be in support of a national brand teaming up with a national painting franchise. Having a national account for a heafty discount is one thing but advertising and major brand with a installer is just bad business.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I like BM interior lines of paint. Exterior ...not so much. I am not sure how any independent painting company could be in support of a national brand teaming up with a national painting franchise. Having a national account for a heafty discount is one thing but advertising and major brand with a installer is just bad business.


Sounds to me more like the endzone is to get the paint into Costco stores so homeowners will buy it. 

By the way, anyone know which manufacturer has been partnering with the College Pro/Collegiate Entrepeneurs for years? Not BM.

We explore other markets, how are we not hypocrits if we chastise them for doing the same thing?

I dont know about y'all, but I need some good manufacturers in my life. Glidden started this whole deal at HD, and you can bet I dont wanna be stuck with their stuff on my jobs.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> In my little glass bubble it is never fashionable to poop on BM. I have made a good living for alot of years relying on their entire interior and exterior lines, which only continue to improve.
> 
> Lets face it guys, I mean idealists, if every painter you know is trying to conjure a scheme to keep moving, just how in holy heck to do you expect the manufacturers to keep moving? Wait on your silly butts to come up with a new $200 scheme to move a gallon of paint? All I care about is that they survive. They are no more immune than you or I, just larger scale. Thank you.


This doesnt suprise me Scott. I had a feeling you would steer clear of this thread just because of your love for BM products. Do you really mean to tell us that you do not have a problem with Benjamin Moore teaming up with Certa Pro and advertising together? You and I are both in areas where branding is very important and BM products are usually the norm. Now you will have certa pro as the brand associated with BM. How are you going to compete with that? Your customer google's Benjamin Moore painting in Vermont and they get all the certa pro franchise's first. Recomended installers for BM paints. If this happens I do not want them to survive.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Sounds to me more like the endzone is to get the paint into Costco stores so homeowners will buy it.
> 
> By the way, anyone know which manufacturer has been partnering with the College Pro/Collegiate Entrepeneurs for years? Not BM.
> 
> ...


When a supplier is supporting my competition by giving them a lower price and advertising with them then I have a major problem with it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> This doesnt suprise me Scott. I had a feeling you would steer clear of this thread just because of your love for BM products. Do you really mean to tell us that you do not have a problem with Benjamin Moore teaming up with Certa Pro and advertising together? You and I are both in areas where branding is very important and BM products are usually the norm. Now you will have certa pro as the brand associated with BM. How are you going to compete with that? Your customer google's Benjamin Moore painting in Vermont and they get all the certa pro franchise's first. Recomended installers for BM paints. If this happens I do not want them to survive.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> This doesnt suprise me Scott. I had a feeling you would steer clear of this thread just because of your love for BM products. Do you really mean to tell us that you do not have a problem with Benjamin Moore teaming up with Certa Pro and advertising together? You and I are both in areas where branding is very important and BM products are usually the norm. Now you will have certa pro as the brand associated with BM. How are you going to compete with that? Your customer google's Benjamin Moore painting in Vermont and they get all the certa pro franchise's first. Recomended installers for BM paints. If this happens I do not want them to survive.


Google anything related to paint in Vermont (or many states) and the first things that come up are Certa Pro, Service Magic, painterbids, housepaintingusa, decoration painting, besthousepainter, localhousepainters, sosservices, localhomeservices, etc. This little deal isnt going to hurt things much. 

So, who is the manufacturer that trains and supplies all those college kids?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Google anything related to paint in Vermont (or many states) and the first things that come up are Certa Pro, Service Magic, painterbids, housepaintingusa, decoration painting, besthousepainter, localhousepainters, sosservices, localhomeservices, etc. This little deal isnt going to hurt things much.
> 
> So, who is the manufacturer that trains and supplies all those college kids?


 
Now associate a Benjamin Moore "Partner" and installer with that google.

College painters and a outfit like Certa Pro are like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Now associate a Benjamin Moore "Partner" and installer with that google.
> 
> College painters and a outfit like Certa Pro are like comparing apples to oranges.


Love ya like a cellmate, but I think the college kids do more damage than the certa guys.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think BM is just bigger in the Northeast, we have to work to find a store out here.I would say their exterior is good, but no better that most others. I think their interior paint are usually better, but are they 25 bucks per gallon better? Not to me.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm with ya John, It's a NorthEastern thing.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It is only sold in hardware store here, a rinky dink one at that!
I thought Certo pro and College pro were franchises owned by same company?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> It is only sold in hardware store here, a rinky dink one at that!
> I thought Certo pro and College pro were franchises owned by same company?


I believe both are owned by Pressure Pros. :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> It is only sold in hardware store here, a rinky dink one at that!
> I thought Certo pro and College pro were franchises owned by same company?


 
They are. The Franchise Company, TFC.


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

The only certo pro guys I see around here are driving around in pt cruisers and you know what they say about people who drive those cars.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The only college pro kids I see are painting on the rainy days and not on the job on the nice days.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Do I detect a "discussion" about which are hackier hacks, Certa or College Pro.

It's like arguing which dog mess is worse to step in barefoot at night, a Great Dane's or a German Shepard's. 

WHO CARES, they are both SH!T


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Do I detect a "discussion" about which are hackier hacks, Certa or College Pro.
> 
> It's like arguing which dog mess is worse to step in barefoot at night, a Great Dane's or a German Shepard's.
> 
> WHO CARES, they are both SH!T


 
Finally!!!!! Thats the smartest thing you said in a while !!!!!:jester::jester::jester:


lock 'er down Sherrif


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

daArch said:


> Do I detect a "discussion" about which are hackier hacks, Certa or College Pro.
> 
> It's like arguing which dog mess is worse to step in barefoot at night, a Great Dane's or a German Shepard's.
> 
> WHO CARES, they are both SH!T


True but there is a cat ( I think his name is Ethan) who started out as a college puke but has truly lived and learned the process. He has some very good points as to how to run a painting business. My only point is don't be too judgemental about a person's background. Surely, you can relate.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fresh coat said:


> True but there is a cat ( I think his name is Ethan) who started out as a college puke but has truly lived and learned the process. He has some very good points as to how to run a painting business. My only point is don't be too judgemental about a person's background. Surely, you can relate.


don't worry, man, I don't judge a person by the background. I know a few good painters who *WERE* Certa or College Pros. I do not know a good one that *IS*


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Finally!!!!! Thats the smartest thing you said in a while !!!!!:jester::jester::jester:


C'mon NEPS, I come out with smart things EVERY day, 'cept you're just not in the next stall to hear them :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would like to hear what FlBMDealer has to say about this????????


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> I would like to hear what FlBMDealer has to say about this????????


 
Hey Aaron! 

My opinion, its horse! 

Us now being Benny Moore dealer, Myself and family are ex-painters, I don't agree with it. I honestly did not want to jump in this one because I AM NOT BEN MOORE I am simply a dealer, and like you guys trying to make a living. As like all of you, I am overwhelmed with what Ben Moore has thrown our way in the past years. 

Aaron, as ex-contractors and past members of the Suncoast PDCA, Paint your Heart out Clrw, & paint St. Pete Proud, I feel this "marriage" is damaging to all of their Independant retailers such as myself. 

We love BM products, allways have and made a damn good living doing so! When we hung up the brush it was a great business opportunity for our family to venture into. But we also were major supporters of the local grinders, and some of the other National Brands. BM just had the right program and great H.O. marketing!

(By the way, how is the ol' SCPDCA doing these days?)


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We are doing well...planning a picnic in the next month or so. Maybe you could join us?


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> We are doing well...planning a picnic in the next month or so. Maybe you could join us?


 
will it be posted on the suncoast website?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yea...we just threw it out there this morning. Waiting for a response from members and associates.

Feel free to contact me anytime.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Why is everyone so worried about this brand-naming collaboration? Historically no major corporation has ever been able to gain a major slice of the pie. The largest Paint Manufacturer in North America is Sherwin Williams - and they only have a whopping 4% of the the total coatings industry. 

There will always be the 'Certa-Pros' in this industry because they fulfill a niche of cheap homeowners or folks that simply can't afford a professional job yet can't do it themselves.

What we should be worried about are the countless independent contractors doing quality work and charging half of what is needed to really run a business.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> Why is everyone so worried about this brand-naming collaboration? Historically no major corporation has ever been able to gain a major slice of the pie. The largest Paint Manufacturer in North America is Sherwin Williams - and they only have a whopping 4% of the the total coatings industry.
> 
> There will always be the 'Certa-Pros' in this industry because they fulfill a niche of cheap homeowners or folks that simply can't afford a professional job yet can't do it themselves.
> 
> What we should be worried about are the countless independent contractors doing quality work and charging half of what is needed to really run a business.


Certa Pros are usually charge more around here for a job. I like to hear that I'm bidding against one of them.


----------



## APF (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree, I've been using Aura wherever I can - it works and produces great finishes. Flashing I don't get? Just used the new Bath and Spa line in Matte and it looked great. Ben products are great in my opinion - but so is SW - all depends on the HO. I've been using Aura exterior this year - its a little hard to work with - dries fast.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For exterior, I have never been a fan of the alkyd fortified stuff, from a clean up perspective. I cannot say I have been able to do a controlled study and can say that it does not hold up as well as other paints though. I have switched to Moore's for most of my interior work on walls (not trim, although I have been brushing Aura more lately). I really do not care for the SW interior line up. I do not like the sheen choices in Superpaint and cashmere for walls (no matte) and I do not care for interior Duration.

As far as them teaming up with CertaPro, I do not really like the sound of that, especially if they offer special pricing to CertaPro. But that is business. CertaPro is big volume so it may make sense for them. It may also mean even broader name recognitibon for BM, which could help those of us that use it anyway.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> Why is everyone so worried about this brand-naming collaboration? Historically no major corporation has ever been able to gain a major slice of the pie. The largest Paint Manufacturer in North America is Sherwin Williams - and they only have a whopping 4% of the the total coatings industry.


Pittsburg Plate Glass (PPG) is the worlds second largest paint manufacturer in the world. (Akzo Noble is #1) I assumed that made PPG the largest in the states.

But the big deal IMHO is the fact that B/M may choose to support one paint company over all others. I will still buy Aura when I need a two coat coverage. But, I would also think twice before aking them a top tier supplier. ( They won't miss my business anyway.)


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

So it doesn't seem that anyone wants to say it but how is this different than SW and College Pro?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

and how about SW having a campaign geared directly to HOs in there new commercials... basically bypass the contractor and DIY... 

I don't like the agreement myself as a 80% of the time BM guy and will watch to see how it plays out...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It's all a phuckin conspiracy man ....phuck them all. I am brewin my own paint for now on.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> It's all a phuckin conspiracy man ....phuck them all. I am brewin my own paint for now on.


 
Can we be the in house painting service at 

NEPSMART
​


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Can we be the in house painting service at
> 
> NEPSMART​


Send me 20 grand and I send you some nifty t-shirts, pens, magnet signs, brochures, cup holders, fridge magnets and estimating guidlines in a 3 ring binder. - that's about all some paint franchise's give these days.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Send me 20 grand and I send you some nifty t-shirts, pens, magnet signs, brochures, cup holders, fridge magnets and estimating guidlines in a 3 ring binder. - that's about all some paint franchise's give these days.


Can you tell me how much to charge for a garage door?


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> What do all of you Benny Moore lovers think of this? Starting off in Canada first..............
> 
> _"We have recently entered a co-branding pilot project with CertaPro Painters as they establish themselves as Costco Canada’s new In-store painting service provider. Costco is excited to be associated with our brand through CertaPro. CertaPro is a well established paint service provider through its independent owners across North America._
> _It has also been agreed with CertaPro Painters that all of the paint for the Costco Painting Services program is to be purchased through our Benjamin Moore Retailers._
> ...


 
Certa Pro is in a different market in terms of what I do..I don't give a crap about what they are doing...I'm into high end repaints...If you want quality,then you call me...And you better have deep pockets.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

tedrin said:


> Certa Pro is in a different market in terms to what I do..I don't give a crap what they are doing...I'm into high end repaints...If you want quality,you call me...And you better have deep pockets.


Wow. Thats an interesting presentation.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Wow. Thats an interesting presentation.


 
Obviously that is between you and me....lol


When I get a bit slower I usually come off my high horse.


----------



## zico (Apr 13, 2008)

What will happen to personal information in this deal. Costco's privacy policy is quite good, because they accept American Express. Certa-Pro and all Franchise Company companies may state they respect peoples privacy, they also resell information gathered, and they do not accept credit cards. Will Costco not accept credit cards for payment, or will they force stricter privacy for these transactions for their independent installers? The brochures in Costco stores states that Costco's privacy policy will be applied to information collected by the call centre. What happens when the information filters down to Costco's third parties, other than the call centre?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

saw a benny moore paint sign in the window at True Value Hardware store yesterday when I went into get some downspout screws.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> saw a benny moore paint sign in the window at True Value Hardware store yesterday when I went into get some downspout screws.


BM has been in Ace and TV for years...


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't like the idea of a "sponsorship" relationship with BM setting up Certa Pro as the one to call but I honestly like having Certa Pro around. This is usually the only time I am not the highest or higher bid. For painting they have overbid me by 30% and that means they only raise the market price up. Out of 3 bids the lowest is a half price hack, then me, and then Certa Pro in the highest - I WIN!

My only concern is that the HO will stop shopping after they call Certa Pro because they have the weight of BM saying their the one!

BM should start marketing their contractors. If they were to include those contractors that would use them exclusively in their marketing - like Certa Pro - then I would consider a commitment. 

As for the College kids they only bring down the market price. VP is right, the bread and butter contractor revenue is being kicked to the curb while all of the manufacturers are looking for new revenue streams. Because of that I have a hard time being loyal to any one brand or even store.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> As for the College kids they only bring down the market price. VP is right, the bread and butter contractor revenue is being kicked to the curb while all of the manufacturers are looking for new revenue streams. Because of that I have a hard time being loyal to any one brand or even store.


around here anyways College pro and all the other college, student painting groups do bring down the quality of the job but not really the price I have been lower then CP a few times on exteriors and my sales pitch to the HO is that I am on site everyday as a owner and my 20 yrs exp.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

serves bm rite i have not dealt w/ them since they wouldnt give me contractor priceing said my operation was to small they can kiss my ...s


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

tntpainting said:


> serves bm rite i have not dealt w/ them since they wouldnt give me contractor priceing said my operation was to small they can kiss my ...s


Must be one of those $40,000 a year operations from the annual sales poll:blink:


----------



## zico (Apr 13, 2008)

The legitimization, of the business helps us all. Certa-Pro may have its problems, but in general they are above board and have good business process. My customers and I believe I have cost, service and business practice advantages, which makes me competitive. I would rather compete with a true business than the shady, near-criminal types that create so much material for those rescue-renovation shows. The industry needs to protect its reputation and distance itself from the riff-raff.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

I was going to get a job there at one point a year or two ago. The owner told me to meet up with his 'crew' in the morning at the office and his secretary was going to help me out with paperwork (tax papers, new hire etc) at 8am sharp. As a rule of thumb I show up 15 minutes early and wait in the parking lot.

8am comes. No one is at the office. I pull the door to open and begin knocking just incase.

I figure that things happen. I knew one of the guys needed a lift to work or something like that so I figured I would just keep waiting and any minute they'd come rolling up.

8:20...I am getting frustrated.

8:40... Still no one. I give one last knock incase someone came through a back entrance or something.

8:45... "F" this, I'm leaving. I pull out of the parking lot and drive away. I look into my mirror and a car is pulling in, so I turn around. It's the secretary now almost an hour late.

I told her I had been waiting and she didn't even bother to say anything about it. She goes into the office and grabs some forms for me to fill out and I said " Where are ______ & ___________ they were supposed to meet me here and we were going to carpool for orientation.

She says " They are already at a job. After you fill this stuff out you'll be driving over to meet them."

So I take the forms, place them on her desk and say "No thanks, I can already tell this is going to work out" and she looked at me dumbfounded as I walked out the door.

To this day I don't really know what to make of it. Not sure if I was lied to, or perhaps I am just impatient, but that was the first time I ever turned down a job.


----------

